# Lemme know if you find my hat



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

somehow lost my favorite hat up by black rock outside eureka today. was shooting bunnies n mustve dropped it climing into the truck. it's an old rabbit fur hat. my dad gave it to me. it's 30+ yrs old and looks it. so if anybody's up there and sees it lying on the road. shoot me a message and i'll come get it.


----------



## mmx1997 (Sep 27, 2011)

How are the bunnies out there? I almost went out there yesterday as well. When I do I'll be sure to look for your hat.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Crap! My buddies and I saw that and thought it was a real rabbit when it moved in the wind. We thought we'd shot the guts right out of the thing. Sorry!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

bunnies are up there, not behind every bush like they used to be. if it werent for the snow i wouldve wasted alot of time. there were small pockets with lots of bunnies but i only jumped one jack.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

HighNDry said:


> Crap! My buddies and I saw that and thought it was a real rabbit when it moved in the wind. We thought we'd shot the guts right out of the thing. Sorry!


----------

